# A little help on a piece by Mozart?



## ieatglitter (Oct 26, 2014)

Hello Everyone,

I am new to the forum, so hello! 

I have question about this piece from Mozart: Mozart Horn Concerto No. 4 in E flat major






I am having trouble hearing all the instruments used. I think I am hearing:

Violins, Violas, Cellos, Bass, and French Horn? I keep thinking I hear a trumpet, but maybe I am losing it? 

Would you also say the melody moves in steps or notes? I would say steps?

Sorry for jumping on and asking this question right away, but I am fairly curious about these questions. They're driving me bonkers.

Thanks!


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

This may help you - the Rondo you've linked to is on page 33

http://conquest.imslp.info/files/im...39-PMLP04595-Mozart_Horn_Concerto_No.4_EE.pdf

In short, all the strings you mentioned with pairs of oboes and horns and a solo horn

I have no idea what you mean by steps and notes, but I'll just go ahead and say it's a mixture of the two


----------



## ieatglitter (Oct 26, 2014)

Oboes? Really? *facepalm* I feel like a dumb dumb now. I really suck at listening for particular instruments ...

Hopefully someone else can shed more light on the steps and notes situation. Steps is like moving by adjacent scale tones, but wow, I really can't tell by listening to it



dgee said:


> This may help you - the Rondo you've linked to is on page 33
> 
> http://conquest.imslp.info/files/im...39-PMLP04595-Mozart_Horn_Concerto_No.4_EE.pdf
> 
> ...


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

Well, if you have a look on the score you can even see visually that there are intervals wider than adjacent scale tones and adjacent scale tones used in the melody

And if you can't hear that or read it from the score I linked but would like to, it's probably time to tackle some basic music literacy. Other members may have tips on books or online courses etc


----------



## ieatglitter (Oct 26, 2014)

Yeah, I am trying to understand the basics...but the basics seem very hard for me to understand. I feel like I just don't understand music theory at all. I just started like a month ago...I seem to have always had a problem with understanding music while listening to it. Maybe it is some defect that I have...lol



dgee said:


> Well, if you have a look on the score you can even see visually that there are intervals wider than adjacent scale tones and adjacent scale tones used in the melody
> 
> And if you can't hear that or read it from the score I linked but would like to, it's probably time to tackle some basic music literacy. Other members may have tips on books or online courses etc


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

ieatglitter said:


> Would you also say the melody moves in steps or notes? I would say steps?


A mixture of the two, but mainly larger intervals (brass instruments are well-suited to arpeggios). In the very first fragment, there is only one interval of less than a minor third.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

ieatglitter said:


> Yeah, I am trying to understand the basics...but the basics seem very hard for me to understand. I feel like I just don't understand music theory at all. I just started like a month ago...I seem to have always had a problem with understanding music while listening to it. Maybe it is some defect that I have...lol


Don't let it worry you. Understanding musical notation may come gradually, quickly, or never (not likely, that last, if you're really interested) - but you won't love music any less regardless!


----------

